# WhatCar depreciation calculator



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Was borrowing the net and found this:

Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?

What are people’s views? I can't help thinking they are over estimating the drop? 

I was told by an HPC that only 250 cars are coming in next year?


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Its about right.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Compare it to a 997 Carrera 4S and an M3 Coupe.....

Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?

Take into account that there are no extras on any of these cars. As such, the drop in real terms will be bigger for the Porker and the Beemer.

You will also see that the future devalations of the GTR is basically based on similar models as they only have a 6 month history at the moment.


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's a Nissan  ...
60K to 30K in 4 years is not so bad, it's the price you pay for being a flash b*stard that everyone else wants to be.

Try looking up ...
"Mercedes-Benz SL Open 65 AMG Black Series 2dr"
£250,000 to £70,000 in the same period.

http://www.whatcar.com/car-deprecia...Id=13298&modelVersionId=14106&editionId=14134


I am sure there are worse examples, but I always thought the high end mercs dropped like a bl**dy stone in price.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Not so accurate, I just sold a Porsche Cayman S March 06 with 20k on the clock, cost £50,300 with extras and I got £28,500 for my minted CS.

See how the R35 does, I have the advantage of low Vat free slippery silver paint and the original price. Might do alright out of this one Govno'r


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

That's based on the 60K price. WOOHO for those of us who only paid 55K. 

Who cares, enjoy your car and deal with it when the time comes to sell. Seems like a lot of hand wringing over nothing really. As already said, compared to other similar cars the residuals are brilliant.

Cue you know who!.

http://www.whatcar.com/car-deprecia...akeId=6805&modelVersionId=7118&editionId=7121


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

pippyrips said:


> Was borrowing the net and found this:
> 
> Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?
> 
> ...


Can we have the net back when you have finished with it?.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I'm thinking of keeping my car about 15-25 years. I hope they won't have outlawed cars by then


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what happens when (if) Nissan reduce new car allocations.

If it is 750 non nav, plus 750 existing nav orders, then 250 per year.... ought to be in short supply?


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> Was borrowing the net and found this:
> 
> Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?
> 
> ...


That looks good to me - at least based on previous cars I have owned.

The scarcity factor will always keep the values up, unless Nissan bring out a radically upgraded model.

I remember buying a new Sierra RS Cosworth 2 wheel drive some years ago, and then 6 weeks later they launched the 4 wheel drive. That is the most I ever lost on a car in the shortest time.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Seems in line with my expectations and that is a palatable level of depreciation all considering IMO


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens when (if) Nissan reduce new car allocations.
> 
> If it is 750 non nav, plus 750 existing nav orders, then 250 per year.... ought to be in short supply?


Ed - that was the message one of the HPC's gave me.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

axolotl said:


> I'm thinking of keeping my car about 15-25 years. I hope they won't have outlawed cars by then


Maybe we could share a stash of Petrol for then? Get a feeling we all might be driving Electric R38s by then!


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Simple statement

'You don't buy cars to save money'

I've lived by this, and never been too concerned. If fact the only car I broke this rule on was a Scooby 22B many many years ago.


----------



## Tin Cup (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't believe people consider "What Car" AKA "What Family Dirtbox Would Sir Like This Month" as any kind of authority or reference on the subject of depreciation


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Why when the general consensus is they are on the money?

Probably won't stop me buying one soon though


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I plan on buying one again when they are £30k, will be great car for that and cheaper to run by then...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

with so few around I'm not sure it will reduce that much...

look how long the R34 GTR keeps it value, 10 years on and still 20K

R


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

R34 was different, not many UK ones and rest were imports, and not many at that, far more R35's on the road....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and far more people want them... including most 33 and 34 drivers + new people


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats true, but there isnt that many people around who will pay £50k for one


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I plan on buying one again when they are £30k, will be great car for that and cheaper to run by then...


How will it be cheaper to run. The tyres will be dearer, the servicing will be the same or more and you will have no warranty if something breaks :bawling:

They will be 30K in 6 or 7 years not three. You have a long wait.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Thats true, but there isnt that many people around who will pay £50k for one


How is it then that the showrooms are not full of unsold cars. Plenty of people will pay that.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> How will it be cheaper to run. The tyres will be dearer, the servicing will be the same or more and you will have no warranty if something breaks :bawling:
> 
> They will be 30K in 6 or 7 years not three. You have a long wait.


Tyres are already getting cheaper with more people making the size for them, servicing will get cheaper with more specialists popping up.....as for warranty, ever heard of extended?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> How is it then that the showrooms are not full of unsold cars. Plenty of people will pay that.


They are already under £49k, plenty of people get bore quickly, there are 29 for sale on PH let alone AT:nervous:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Roll on three years then. Can't wait to see you eating your words.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> Roll on three years then. Can't wait to see you eating your words.


Yep roll on, you don't have to be telepathic to realise they WILL drop


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

of course they will drop but if less get sold then there is less coming in the country to decrease in value....

unless the exchange rates change there will be unlikely influx of JDM models from Japan

I sold my 14a 200sx 2 years ago. the "book" value was 1600 quid I got 4K! I should have got more, the book was way out, even spoke to these people at a nissan event and they admitted that they don't understand the JDM market that well.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Yep roll on, you don't have to be telepathic to realise they WILL drop


You got rid of yours because of warranty issues. Why would you want to extend one?.

You said the seats were crap. Will they be more comfy after three years.

You are very confused.

Quotes: Thank **** I sold my GTR, just couldnt be doing with all this warranty crap and huge running costs, good ridens 

Mark, as said, was miffed with the lack of warranty, had Miltek Y Pipe fitted and this isnt even covered, just aload of crap with Nissan, I also dont do many miles so was struggling to use the car,... 

My car came today, middlehurst delivered it, and love it!, need to get some miles on as im off to spain in 4 weeks, need to get it run in:squintdan 
... 

Since I cancelled my GTR around 5 weeks back, I thought I had better go and try one of the UK versions, as I had driven the Jap car around Silverstone and whilst found it superb, it was bloody wet and couldnt really go mad.

I took Westovers demo out last week and couldnt stop smilling ever since, so yes you have guessed, I am getting back in line and buying one, I am waiting to see if Nissan will pull any strings to get me my original car back, if not I will have to suffer I suppose, but I also wont pay the extra 6% price increase, so if anyone knows a HPC where I can get a Black Black Edition new pre price rise let me know


Up and down like a whores drawers


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you buy a GTR to enjoy it not worry about it (sometimes I do)

once you are hooked you will unlikely leave it, for me I have the club and meets that have turned into good friends....

its a way of life, I know to a lot of people its just a car but to others like me its not so, we won't sell it so quick..... therefore they will be less on the market; simples


and I love my JDM seats.....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

The JDM seats are smaller I believe?, of course the car is great and thats why I bought one in the first place, but waiting for things to iron out is sometimes the best thing to do, for me anyway, like I said, back in one when they depreciate more...


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

That's amazingly accurate (scarily in fact) for my Porker 4S as the original price paid was a touch over 74k and I paid 44k for it at one year old.

The guy lost 30k in a year, and that's even more scary!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the longer you leave the less time you will have...

they will tax petrol cars off the road in the next 5 to 10 years as we go to hydrogen and electric


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

If they do Robbie I will be burning down Downing Street:thumbsup:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

The Government should never forget GUYFAWKES :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Prius drivers are tweaking their cars in the US to get the max MPG out of them, requires ecu burning and special (slow) driving style

Perhaps this is the future.....













I really hope not


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> Prius drivers are tweaking their cars in the US to get the max MPG out of them, requires ecu burning and special (slow) driving style
> 
> Perhaps this is the future.....
> 
> ...


I bet that forum is a right riveting read 

And you could clear a bar in about 30 seconds of that conversation . . .:blahblah:


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*What about Price rise?*



pippyrips said:


> Was borrowing the net and found this:
> 
> Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?
> 
> ...


I have just been given a very strong hint that the UK car new price is soon going to go up to around £75k...that should have an interesting effect on residuals!:clap:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> I have just been given a very strong hint that the UK car new price is soon going to go up to around £75k...that should have an interesting effect on residuals!:clap:


Stop it, you'll have _certain_ people :bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> I have just been given a very strong hint that the UK car new price is soon going to go up to around £75k...that should have an interesting effect on residuals!:clap:


.....time to crack a bottle of Champers open if that happens!!

Whilst I too have been told there there will be a 2 tier increase on 1st Jan, I cannot in all honesty see it being that much more. Reckon on 5% on the pre-VAT price plus the VAT now @ 17.5% equates to around £3.5k on current prices.

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

think when the original UK price was set the exchange rates where 240 to pound now its 150-160

Nissan is just not making enough out of rip off Britain

they can't put it up that much..... 65 perhaps


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

apc said:


> That looks good to me - at least based on previous cars I have owned.
> 
> The scarcity factor will always keep the values up, unless Nissan bring out a radically upgraded model.
> 
> I remember buying a new Sierra RS Cosworth 2 wheel drive some years ago, and then 6 weeks later they launched the 4 wheel drive. That is the most I ever lost on a car in the shortest time.


the 2wd was superb though.... still think it was more fun than my gtr....


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

IMO I think the What Car figures are quite accurate, however, I think year 1 and year 4 values are under done by a couple of grand. I figured my car would sell for about £34,000 with 40k on it at the 36 month mark. I think the new car price will continue to travel north and I think robbie is on the 'money' at circa 65K. If this is the case and UK supply drops to around 300 units a year, you can add at least 10% to those projected figures.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Nige, how do you mean by under done - too high or too low?


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> the 2wd was superb though.... still think it was more fun than my gtr....


Depends on your idea of fun 

My Cossie was so low to the ground I had to avoid speed bumps, and cornering at speed was "interesting".

Also due to the way it was tuned, the power band was very high in the rev range and there was turbo lag, especially at high pressure.

The GTR will be far superior in all those respects - and - keeping on topic - will not depreciate anywhere near as much.


----------



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Thought I might bring this thread back as it is now 3 years later and see if people were right about their predicted values and the predicted values from What Car?
Thoughts?


----------

